# Windows XP Service Pack 3 (KB936929)



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello team, i recently found this after clicking "express" updates. 
" Windows XP Service Pack 3 (KB936929).
I havent downloaded it yet as i have SP 2, and have for yrs. now. I dont think this update showed up in my system tray(icon). I just happened to check the update site. Should i install it? Now (today) i have an HP update that is for SP3. If i should install this, has there been any problems with this update?


----------



## kniht (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an HP Pavilion and have had sp3 installed for about three weeks and have had no problems with it.

If you have an AMD processor in that HP don't install sp3. Lot of problems with conflicts of sp3 and AMD based computers.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

hhhmmm, ok, thanks for your experience with it. Gonna wait for staff for a 2nd opinion.
Again thanks for your reply.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi grassi,

I beta tested Service Pack 3 throughout the trials, and had absolutely _no_ problems whatsoever.
My machine has the final release installed and operates without any hassles.
However, there are known issues with SP3 and computers running AMD processors; there is a 'Sticky' at the top of the Windows XP Support Forum with details.

*What to do before you in stall Windows XP Service Pack 3*.

I have written a step-by-step guide to help you with the installation of Service Pack 3; follow this and the advice in the 'sticky' and you can't go wrong.

*XP- SP3 Installation Instructions*​
Before installing the XP-SP3, perform these steps _FIRST_:

*1:* Use the *Windows® Disk Clean up Tool*. (_Click the coloured Link._)

*2:* Perform a Disk Defragment....Reboot the computer.

*3:* Manually create a _"System Restore Point"_; call it, say, *Before SP3*

*4:* Download the standalone version of SP3 from Microsoft®. *SP3 Standalone Version *..."Save" it to the computer rather than using the 'Open' or 'Run' options.

*5:* Once downloaded, *Right* click the icon > *”Unblock”*.

*6:* Disconnect from the Internet; (_pull the power from the modem/router_); disable any Firewalls; pop-up blockers, and Anti Virus and Spyware programs (especially Spyware Terminator™).

*7:* Start the installation and follow the prompts....When finished, reconnect to the Internet _first_; reboot the computer.

*Important Note:* _ While the SP3 is installing, do not attempt to do any other tasks on the computer until it has finished, this will ensure a ‘clean’ upgrade._

Post back with the outcome, as it should be quite 'painless' and uneventful. :grin:

Kind Regards,


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow, another confusing update...Thanks for your information. Im very skeptical when having to do all this for an update. Maybe i should wait and see if it becomes easier. I do have an HP, AMD athlon, but wish they wouldnt make it so confusing and sketchy. I will come back to this thread if i need it. Thanks again buddy, I appreciate it....


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's not a problem grassi.

The whole installation process is really uneventful and mundane, if you follow the guidelines.

I assisted my computer illiterate Accountant brother, over the phone the other day, with the installation of SP3; his computer has an AMD Processor too...it was to quote him, "A piece of cake"! :laugh:

The moral of the story..._Don't panic! Just do it!_ :grin:

:4-cheers:


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

@ Chauffer2, ok buddy. lol.

Gonna wait for this weekend, when im not to busy, i will do this. You talked me into it, If it wasnt for the "computer illiterate" story, i dont think i woulda made it this far. Hahahaha. Thanks again buddy, im sure ill be back when trying these procedures...

Thanks again for your time. Its well appreciated.

Grassi..


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Grassi, 

Thats not a problem at all; as it has been my pleasure to have 'enlightened' you.

Good Luck with it. :grin:

Kind Regards,


----------



## mopepom (May 16, 2007)

I followed Dave T's instructions re XP-SP3, to the letter, but got into an endless loop. After six hours, I investigated the running processes using Task Manager. It turns out that, although I thought I had "killed" all visible processes associated with my anti-virus software (Comodo), there was one residual process - CMDAGENT that grabbed control and wouldn't let go.

I re-booted in Safe Mode and verified that no anti-virus process was active. Then I ran the XP-SP3 install, following Dave T's procedure on turning off the net and rebooting, etc.

It worked fine this time - it took about 90 minutes all in.

The procedure might be modified to include a reference to the Safe Mode option, if you get stuck in a loop.

Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

@Grassi : Even though the HP's come stock with the AMD error, every one I've heard of has upgraded without any problem after fixing it - including my Presario. Just remember to plug your internet cable back in before restarting, or you'll have to pull it in and out a few times to get it to register again. As long as your anti-virus is good and shutdown, it should be easy.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the replies...
Didnt get much time this weekend, as my life story continues...
Gonna have to print all this info down before trying it, but will do it 1st chance i get.
1 more thing, (gonna get introuble for this, lol) I dont have an antivirus program, ive tried most, and had no luck. Its been about 2yrs now and very few problems
(none serious). But i do have a few other programs running, and can easily shut them down...

Thanks again people... :wave:


----------



## puneet_drafter (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, you can install Windows XP Service Pack 3 (KB936929) update. I have't found any problem with this update (KB936929). It is much better than Windows XP Service Pack 2.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi grassi,

Not having any anti virus program installed is like _"Flirting with the Devil"_. :4-thatsba

There are a number of _free_ AV programs available; one in particular is *AVG™ Free Edition*.

Other good free AV's are:

*Avast!*

*Avira® AntiVir*.

Give one of them a try, after finishing with the SP3 installation, as its not worth taking the risk of contracting an unremovable infection on your machine.

Kind Regards,


----------



## mopepom (May 16, 2007)

*Report on Windows XP Service Pack 3 (KB936929)*

After more than two weeks of intensive use of XP-SP3, I can report that it is very, very superior.
It is rock solid and fast. There have been no "hard to explain" glitches.

With this upgrade and the addition of some fantastic eye candy, thanks to www.desktopsidebar.com, there is no reason to consider Vista.

I use SP3 on three networked machines and the results are absolutely great.

I rely heavily on the excellent utility, Process Tamer, to manage the active processes. This is reminiscent of the initiators we used to have in the bygone IBM mainframe days of OS 360/370.

Currently I am converting to FF3 for my default browsing, and am increasingly using Open Source alternatives to the MS stuff.

As far as I am concerned, there is nothing on the horizon that will come close to competing with this combination for years to come.

Except, maybe, a new offering from Apple. :grin:

That's as I see it!


----------



## rich94061 (Sep 20, 2008)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hi grassi,
> 
> I beta tested Service Pack 3 throughout the trials, and had absolutely _no_ problems whatsoever.
> My machine has the final release installed and operates without any hassles.
> ...


I just received the auto download / update for SP3 from Microsoft.
The instructions say to backup my system before installing this update.
This sounds like a major update and I've been burned previously by Microsoft updates. My system is running fine now and I don't want to waste time trying to fix something that isn't broke. However, I'd like to know what this update will accomplish and if it's worth the effort to install it. I have an HP Pavilion with AMD Athlon Dual Core Processor 4600+, 2.42 GHz, 2.00 GB of RAM system running Windows XP Media Center Edition Version 2002 with Service Pack 2 installed.
What do you recommend I do with the SP3 update ? How will I recover my system if the update does not work or causes problems ?
Thanks for your help.
Rich


----------



## EquiNOX (Apr 22, 2006)

I second that with Rich94061... Waiting to hear from staffs

My sys AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core 6200+ 3.25 Ghz 

Let me know if XPSP3 solved bug issue on AMD based?? Is it safe to install them?


----------



## Vortex2012 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm new to all this kinda of stuff & i just want to know if i would lose anything is i download this update? like music/pics/videos..ect.


----------



## kniht (Mar 25, 2008)

Vortex2012 said:


> I'm new to all this kinda of stuff & i just want to know if i would lose anything is i download this update? like music/pics/videos..ect.


You won't lose anything. A lot of folks have had problems with the auto install of sp3. I downloaded the sp3 install package here:

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Windows-XP-SP3-Download-90001.html

Had no problems with the install. If you download the sp3 package you may want to install in safe mode.

You may want to read this before installing sp3:

http://ftp.ncnu.edu.tw/MsDownload/winxp/en/sp3/READMESP.HTM


----------



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

Ok, guys..

If you want to install SP3, go read though MVP Jesper's Blog.

You can use the his app there to fix the AMD problem if you have it.

@rich94061: There have been issues with Media Center, so I'd read up on that first.

Then follow chauffeur2's instructions for installation.

If things don't go well, you can use MS's instructions here to uninstall SP3.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

For the HP systems with AMD processors, Microsoft has this patch you should run first:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...A7-54D6-4C31-BDA3-EFD2F7E87A8C&displaylang=en


----------



## Vortex2012 (Sep 24, 2008)

No matter witch way i download and try to install is keeps going for about 2 hours and then stops and say "Access Denied" no matter what i try...please help me!!!

I'm going crazy over here!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you disable your antivirus and any other real time malware applications?

What are you using for antivirus?


----------



## Vortex2012 (Sep 24, 2008)

AVG Free


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Did you disable your antivirus and any other real time malware applications?


----------



## Vortex2012 (Sep 24, 2008)

No but i guess i should


----------



## kniht (Mar 25, 2008)

I had the same problem with 'Access denied'. Fixed the problem by running Subinacl.exe.

Check this out:

http://www.windowsreference.com/win...sp3-install-fails-with-error-code-0x80070005/

Solution #3 is the Subinacl.exe fix.


----------



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

Vortex2012 said:


> No but i guess i should


Definitely do so. You shouldn't need to run that Subinacl.exe program if everything is properly disabled. Leaving those programs running will cause more problems than just that access denied error.


----------



## Vortex2012 (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't remove BitDefender from my computer now. I have try'd every little thing! can somebody please help me. i'm trying to download AVG Free cuz i don't like BitDefender and it is now stuck on my computer!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You may have to reinstall BitDefender . . then uninstall it . . what happens when you uninstall? Do you currently have both installed?


----------



## Vortex2012 (Sep 24, 2008)

No i got some how BitDefender got half way uninstall and AVG let me install it. Before AVG would tell me i have a virus program already. but after i use AddRemove 4Good or something like that, it let me install AVG.

I'm going to try to install BitDefender then uninstall it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you uninstall, use the Windowx Add/Remove not the thirdparty junk


----------



## wornout pc (Nov 2, 2008)

I have an HP Pavilion with the AMD Athlon processer. Last week the auto updates loaded service pack 3. I haven't noticed anything unusual, except I get a notification that the USB attached (my wireless keyboard) is not recognized, so back to the old one.

So can we load the HP patch after SP3 has already been installed?


----------



## wornout pc (Nov 2, 2008)

I have an HP Pavilion with the AMD Athlon processer. Last week the auto updates loaded service pack 3. I haven't noticed anything unusual, except I get a notification that the USB attached (my wireless keyboard) is not recognized, so back to the old one.

So can we load the HP patch after SP3 has already been installed?


----------



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

wornout pc said:


> So can we load the HP patch after SP3 has already been installed?


You can.. but it's only for one particular error, which you didn't get. So there's really no point.

You should be able to use your USB keyboard though. I'd check the comp & keyboard sites for any updates that you may need. Then if you need help, you can create a new topic in this forum & we'll see what we can do.


----------

